# Ghostbusters Legacy: Bill Murray lobt Film in höchsten Tönen



## Christian Doerre (6. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters Legacy: Bill Murray lobt Film in höchsten Tönen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ghostbusters Legacy: Bill Murray lobt Film in höchsten Tönen*


----------



## Nevrion (6. April 2021)

Na ja, den Ghostbusters Film von 2016 zu toppen dürfte auch nicht allzu schwer fallen. Man kann nur hoffen, dass das nie wieder jemand drüber redet, denn auch wenn Afterlife durch seine kindlichen Darsteller nicht ganz den Biss des ersten Ghostbusterfilms haben wird, dürfte er wohl den Erwartungen der Fans eher gerecht werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. April 2021)

Abgesehen das es üblich ist alles und Jedermann beim Projekt beteidigten in den Klee zu loben ...

Kann es ja wirklich sein das der Film gut wird, oder das Mr. Murray langsam senil wird.


----------



## Worrel (6. April 2021)

_"Ghostbusters: Afterlife"_ heißt in Deutschland also _"Ghostbusters: Legacy "_... toll übersetzt ...


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> _"Ghostbusters: Afterlife"_ heißt in Deutschland also _"Ghostbusters: Legacy "_... toll übersetzt ...



ich meine, das ja eh nichts neues das Deutsche Verleihtitel dreck aus der Hölle sind
Mich hätte eher erstaunt wenn der gut gewesen wär


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich meine, das ja eh nichts neues das Deutsche Verleihtitel dreck aus der Hölle sind
> Mich hätte eher erstaunt wenn der gut gewesen wär


Dennoch ist statt einer Üb- nur eine Ersetzung zu machen und daher dennoch einen komplett englischen Titel abzuliefern, schon die Königsdisziplin der _"Ich mach, was ich will, egal ob das Sinn macht"_ Titeländerung.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (7. April 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dennoch ist statt einer Üb- nur eine Ersetzung zu machen und daher dennoch einen komplett englischen Titel abzuliefern, schon die Königsdisziplin der _"Ich mach, was ich will, egal ob das Sinn macht"_ Titeländerung.


Da hab ich mir bei Thor: The Dark Kingdom/World damals ganz schön an den Kopf gegriffen.


----------



## Enisra (7. April 2021)

ach
nichts top Gone in 60 Secounds, welcher in beiden Fassungen Kacke ist: zum einem im Original "Die Blechpiraten" zum anderen wurde es im Remake Falsch mit "nur noch" statt "Weg in" 60 Sekunden übersetzt, was bei einem Autoknackerfilm mehr Sinn ergibt

Und das sind nur die Englischen


----------



## michinebel (8. April 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach
> nichts top Gone in 60 Secounds, welcher in beiden Fassungen Kacke ist: zum einem im Original "Die Blechpiraten" zum anderen wurde es im Remake Falsch mit "nur noch" statt "Weg in" 60 Sekunden übersetzt, was bei einem Autoknackerfilm mehr Sinn ergibt
> 
> Und das sind nur die Englischen


Ach die Pirates of the Caribbean Reihe glänzt da auch mich absurden Titel ganz besonders der zweite Teil.


----------

